# Friend's ABT Request Leads to a Full Day of Smoking.....



## adiochiro3 (Aug 15, 2010)

Some friends of ours threw a little dinner party tonight and requested ABT's for appetizers.  With smoking around here, one thing leads to another -- and before I knew it, we were into a full-blown smoking session!  This addiction is sure persistent!  As soon as my wife found out, she informed me there were 2 pork loins in the fridge begging for a smoke.

Then she remembered a couple of bell peppers that I could stuff and smoke and -- "might as well smoke some cheese before we run out of our current batch.  Oh, and your daughter would appreciate a Reubin fattie before she heads back to college next week!"

So of to market I went to round out the ingredients.  First into the pool were the pork roasts rubbed with pepper, Rudy's, and brown sugar....








Then I assembled the Reubin fattie: 2 layers of pastrami, havarti cheese, sauerkraut, and dressing wrapped in Italian sausage....







Then I browned some ground beef, mixed it with rice, onion, and seasonings and stuffed the bell peppers.  Browned Italian sausage and mixed with parmesean, cheddar, bread crumbs, onion, mushrooms and stuffed the ABT's and some button mushrooms for the appetizers that started all of this (topped with bacon, of course!).  I also cored 2 Vidalia onions and dropped some butter in them.  Here is everybody finally in the pool together.  The cheese is in the upright which I bolted to the end of my SFB (not pictured here).







Appetizers and red peppers were done in less than 2 hours (the stuffing contents were pre-cooked).













The fattie hit 170* and came out of the smoker at the 4.5 hour mark.







Yes, I know....it's not bacon wrapped this time.  Mea culpa!  This is the first one I didn't wrap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Bacon wound up on the appetizers instead.  The pork roasts, onions, and cheese all went about 6 hours.







I smoked a block 2.5 lbs.) of Tillamook cheddar and 1 lb. of pepperjack.







The appetizers were a hit as usual.  Everything else is for later in the week (except the cheese which will age for 2 weeks).  Looking forward to the dinners at home coming up!  Thanks for looking!


----------



## deannc (Aug 15, 2010)

Lucky friends....lol...some great looking chow!  I've definitely got to try the Reubin fattie.  Great Qview, thanks for sharing!


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 15, 2010)

That is one great looking smoke my friend. Lots of great choices too


----------



## wildflower (Aug 16, 2010)

U need more BACON


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 16, 2010)

I love reubins, how's the taste on your recipe?  I might have to try that one out.


----------



## cheezeerider (Aug 16, 2010)

Lookin' good friend. I wish I had more real estate on my smoker.


----------



## new2que (Aug 16, 2010)

Look fantastic! I was just thinking about doing a stuffed bell pepper when I fired up my new UDS for the first time tonight... You've confirmed it!

Great looking grub!


----------



## tlzimmerman (Aug 16, 2010)

What are you stuffing the bell peppers with?  Those look awesome!


----------



## bluechip (Aug 16, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> I love reubins, how's the taste on your recipe?  I might have to try that one out.


Me too....I will have to try this out. A nice slice of it on toasted whole wheat....


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 16, 2010)

Now thats one happy smoker if you ask me. All I could wish is that I were on your friend list and be sitting there awaiting it all to ge done.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 16, 2010)

That all looks good, very good


----------



## dforbes (Aug 16, 2010)

nice job, it all looks fantastic


----------



## eman (Aug 17, 2010)

It all looks great!!!

 we love havarti cheese. They have a havarti w/ dill that is fantastic. usually find it  at wally world


----------



## ellymae (Aug 17, 2010)

Yep - funny how that works - all looks great!


----------



## johntroxel (Aug 17, 2010)

Is that a custom built smoker you are using there?


----------



## celticgladiator (Aug 19, 2010)

it all looks great!!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 19, 2010)

How bout a pick of that fattie sliced up? I'm thinking rye bread right now!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 19, 2010)

I gotta say if there was a smoke job of the week here............+10 on that one.


----------

